# Deleuze's Inspirations: Artaud, Lawrence and Freud



## somnambulist (Jun 16, 2009)

Δίστασα να το ποστάρω, γιατί είναι ένα σαραντάλεπτο βίντεο και δεν ξέρω πόσες και πόσοι έχουν τη διάθεση να αφιερώσουν τόσο χρόνο για κάτι που φαίνεται άσχετο, αλλά δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον μόνο από φιλοσοφική και ψυχαναλυτική σκοπιά, αλλά και από γλωσσική. Επίσης, αν δεν προωθήσω λίγο το σπίτι μου...

Ένα κριτικό και κλινικό κείμενο για τη συμπτωματολογία.


----------

